# pics of me deadlifting.



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

heres a few. heres what they are :  225, 315, 405(i couldnt hold it very long bc iheld it for 8sec. waiting for the damn cam to take the pic. lol) anda pic of my supps 3 bottles of cellmass(1 empty,1 ijust opened today, and other 1 sealed still), 2 bottles of no-xplode(1empty and 1 i just opened the other day) and my nitrix


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

honestly, you don't need all those supplements especially at 15 years old

Just eat real food, lift hard, sleep, and grow. The only supplement you probably need is whey protein. That's it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> honestly, you don't need all those supplements especially at 15 years old
> 
> Just eat real food, lift hard, sleep, and grow. The only supplement you probably need is whey protein. That's it.


I agree 100%


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%



If it's OK, I would like to agree 100% also.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> honestly, you don't need all those supplements especially at 15 years old
> 
> Just eat real food, lift hard, sleep, and grow. The only supplement you probably need is whey protein. That's it.


 




			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%


 

 

You guys are friends now?? We ought to try this out in the middle east.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

owell i'm still taking it  since we spent all that money lol. but anyway what u think about the deads?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> owell i'm still taking it  since we spent all that money lol.* but anyway what u think about the deads*?


 

I would really be impressed if you took those pictures in a thong.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would really be impressed if you took those pictures in a thong.


lol I bet


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

btw i do have lifting straps on lol. and i can lift the same amount of weight without them. i don't reallsee the point in em. they just get in my way


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice bedsheets, kiddo.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 11, 2006)

Im not trying to take away from that unusually good accomplishment. But, rack pulls and deadlifts are completely different. I thought a 400lb deadlift was freaking great for a 15 year old but those are rack pulls not deads'...great fucking job anyway.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:
			
		

> Im not trying to take away from that unusually good accomplishment. But, rack pulls and deadlifts are completely different. I thought a 400lb deadlift was freaking great for a 15 year old but those are rack pulls not deads'...great fucking job anyway.



Hes right.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 11, 2006)

How can I comment on your deadlift when I haven't seen it... I can only see you standing there in upright position, that's just the final stage of a deadlift.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 11, 2006)

Witchblade said:
			
		

> How can I comment on your deadlift when I haven't seen it... I can only see you standing there in upright position, that's just the final stage of a deadlift.




true dat


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 11, 2006)

but 405 ?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

That ain't shit. KeFe does 600 lb rack deads and he's just turned 13.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

lol i willtake a pic of me doing a deadlift from the ground. sometime, and i'll post it.i can deadlift the same amount i can rack dead lool


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

and how'd u see my bedsheets? lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

loose the straps you fucking box.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> loose the straps you fucking box.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> loose the straps you fucking box.


i can deadlift the same amount with or without the  so it doesnt matter if i have em or not. i just wanted to put themon because i'm *supa cool*


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 11, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i can deadlift the same amount with or without the  so it doesnt matter if i have em or not. i just wanted to put themon because i'm *supa cool*




So you could deadlift as much off the ground strapless, as you can off the rack with straps???


----------



## IJ300 (Aug 11, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> because i'm *supa cool*



    



			
				Foremanrules said:
			
		

>


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Rack deads are a ton easier than from the floor! Gj though, still very heavy weight.


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the strapped static holds


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the strapped static holds


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

kenwood deadlifting from the floor.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> kenwood deadlifting from the floor.




WTF     

Tell me that's not a real picture.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> kenwood deadlifting from the floor.


 


That kid puts BigDyl to shame!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2006)

lmao

btw

rack deads are much easier than regular deads

and 

I have a hard time believing that you dont need straps


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That kid puts BigDyl to shame!


What are you talking about. That is BigDyl.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What are you talking about. That is BigDyl.


Damn!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 12, 2006)

ok so maybe that was a rack deadlift buti can do 365+ off the floor. with or without straps it doesnt matter.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 14, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> ok so maybe that was a rack deadlift buti can do 365+ off the floor. with or without straps it doesnt matter.


 
Dude, one day you will learn that it really aint about how much weight you can push or pull.  My bet is that your form is super bad trying to show off using excessive poundages and sooner or later you will get injured.

There is a BB term that I always heard but never paid attention to until a few years back, it is 'put your mind in the muscle' - feel the movement, and when your form is super strict you will be amazed at how much weight is required.  

Check your ego at the door.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> Dude, one day you will learn that it really aint about how much weight you can push or pull.  My bet is that your form is super bad trying to show off using excessive poundages and sooner or later you will get injured.
> 
> There is a BB term that I always heard but never paid attention to until a few years back, it is 'put your mind in the muscle' - feel the movement, and when your form is super strict you will be amazed at how much weight is required.
> 
> Check your ego at the door.



For me, it is much more about how much weight I can move around than how I look oiled up in a speedo.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 15, 2006)

I just like to jackoff to myself in the mirror.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> ok so maybe that was a rack deadlift buti can do 365+ off the floor. with or without straps it doesnt matter.


See I told you that you lie about everything. First you say you can do as much off the floor as you can rack lift. Then you say you can't. Fucker you couldn't deadlift 150 lbs off the floor without your nuts falling and hitting the bar. 

Get a fucking life and quit posting so much bullshit. 15 yr old kids. They need to be taking out back and have the heads beat the fuck in. *P-Funk what are you doing later?*


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 15, 2006)

lol poor kenwood...
But im guessing a rack daedlift is where the barbell is on a rack and u just pick it up and start deadlifting??

And a deadlift if whre the barbell is on the floor and u start deadlifting?
Is there such a big difference?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)

A rack dead is where the pins are set at your knees.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> A rack dead is where the pins are set at your knees.



or above your knees


or below you knees


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 15, 2006)

P-Funk would be a beast on Da JuicEEE


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> A rack dead is where the pins are set at your knees.



What is the point?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)

To help work through sticking points.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

That isn't even 405.

The pic with you doing 315 is only 295 and the other pic is no more than 385 unless you have a 90lbs bar.  225+(2x35)=225+70=295

Plus, if you could DL without straps, you wouldn't be so much of a fagstick and use them in the pic.  300 would pobably rip your hands off without straps.

I do believe you rack DLed 225 though, good job!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That isn't even 405.
> 
> The pic with you doing 315 is only 295 and the other pic is no more than 385 unless you have a 90lbs bar.  225+(2x35)=225+70=295
> 
> ...






lol...busted


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 15, 2006)

lol.

Im starting to like this forum again


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That isn't even 405.
> 
> The pic with you doing 315 is only 295 and the other pic is no more than 385 unless you have a 90lbs bar.  225+(2x35)=225+70=295
> 
> ...



the pic of me doing 315 is 315 moron its 6 45's +45lb bar.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale,

How much is Kenny deadlifting in this picture?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> the pic of me doing 315 is 315 moron its 6 45's +45lb bar.









Look again, retard, your 3rd set of 45s are 35s, unless all of a sudden that company cut 3 inches off the diameter of a 45.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Dale,
> 
> How much is Kenny deadlifting in this picture?



That kid isn't kenwood, he doesn't need straps.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Look again, retard, your 3rd set of 45s are 35s, unless all of a sudden that company cut 3 inches off the diameter of a 45.



its 6 45's jackass. i bought 4 45's from dunham's "the thinner bigger ones" and theother 2 are from walmart "smaller and thicker"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

Take a pic of the 2 of different sized weights next to each other with today's newspaper and "BigDyl sucks" written on the paper.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

ok brb


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

happy? lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

That picture could have come from anywhere.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

it came from me taking a pic of the stupid weights in my basement.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> it came from me taking a pic of the stupid weights in my basement.



Allegedly.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

whats that mean? "allegedly"?


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



Ahahahahaha, good stuff.

Allegedly means without proof.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That picture could have come from anywhere.



Youre wrong now and you know it...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Youre wrong now and you know it...



Prove it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 15, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Youre wrong now and you know it...



Kenwood still has to use straps....heh....


Why is he using a mix grip with straps though....I'm baffled.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ha Ha


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Prove it.



The guys pics are good enough proof. Give your ego a rest and accept it. You asked him to post pics and he did. Now you want more proof?

Sure, he still has to use straps. Big deal. Hes 15. Most 15 year olds I know are trading pokemon cards or making themselves fat on the couch playing video games...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2006)

Good ol' Dale. Welcome back!


----------



## mike456 (Aug 15, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> The guys pics are good enough proof. Give your ego a rest and accept it. You asked him to post pics and he did. Now you want more proof?
> 
> Sure, he still has to use straps. Big deal. Hes 15. Most 15 year olds I know are trading pokemon cards or making themselves fat on the couch playing video games...


he was joking


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> The guys pics are good enough proof. Give your ego a rest and accept it. You asked him to post pics and he did. Now you want more proof?
> 
> Sure, he still has to use straps. Big deal. Hes 15. Most 15 year olds I know are trading pokemon cards or making themselves fat on the couch playing video games...


You know a lot of fags I see. The 15 yr olds I know are out chasing girls. Now shut the fuck up and don't fuck with the Mods, you dickhead.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> You know a lot of fags I see. The 15 yr olds I know are out chasing girls. Now shut the fuck up and don't fuck with the Mods, you dickhead.



Im not offended.

BTW, I can come to the defense of anybody I fuckin' want. I wouldnt call that "fucking with the Mods". And, you have got to be the most retardedly immature 53 year old that has ever spoken to me. Go get laid or something and dont call someone a dickhead unless they deserve it dickhead.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

thank you BraveUlysses  

and while u guys were on here posting i was taking deadlift pics


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

the best i could do  

btw i got stuck on the 365 one for a sec. then i got i finally got it up.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 15, 2006)

OK...so you deadlift everyday........


----------



## Spankee (Aug 15, 2006)

that kids fuckin big for 15.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

rofl thanks tho spankee


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

good job kenny!

225, 315, 365, 405, straps, no straps, from the rack, from the floor....who cares. good stuff.  that is great for a 15yr old.  you are on the right path.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> good job kenny!
> 
> 225, 315, 365, 405, straps, no straps, from the rack, from the floor....who cares. good stuff.  that is great for a 15yr old.  you are on the right path.



who's kenny? me? lol. but anyways thanks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> who's kenny? me? lol. but anyways thanks



If I have to answer that question then I take back the compliment and will never let it happen again.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> If I have to answer that question then I take back the compliment and will never let it happen again.



lol sorry


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> The guys pics are good enough proof. Give your ego a rest and accept it. You asked him to post pics and he did. Now you want more proof?
> 
> Sure, he still has to use straps. Big deal. Hes 15. Most 15 year olds I know are trading pokemon cards or making themselves fat on the couch playing video games...



Dude, you have to be retarded to think I was serious, he posted pics to the exact specifications that I said.  How is that not concrete proof?  Try thinking, I recommend it highly.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Dude, you have to be retarded to think I was serious, he posted pics to the exact specifications that I said.  How is that not concrete proof?  Try thinking, I recommend it highly.


Yea that was pretty sad, that he thought you were serious


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2006)

Good shit kenwood, you're an animal at 15 years old


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Dude, you have to be retarded to think I was serious, he posted pics to the exact specifications that I said.  How is that not concrete proof?  Try thinking, I recommend it highly.



Ah, a retard I am then. How could I have possibly gauged your stubborness? There are people on this board who are wrong and strong to the finish. But, of course that means shit to you since its all about insult first, think second here.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> For me, it is much more about how much weight I can move around than how I look oiled up in a speedo.


 
good for you, sounds like you have alot in common with kenwood.

maybe kenwood can get oiled up in his speedo and you can see how much weight you can move around with him.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 16, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> good for you, sounds like you have alot in common with kenwood.
> 
> maybe kenwood can get oiled up in his speedo and you can see how much weight you can move around with him.



CowPimp is training for strength not size dumbass.  So it IS about the weight he moves around.  Not everybody wants to bodybuild.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> CowPimp is training for strength not size dumbass. So it IS about the weight he moves around. Not everybody wants to bodybuild.


 
since when the fuck was this thread about cowpimp in the fucken 1st place.  The thread is about kenwood.  

Why dont you remove your cock out of cowpimps ass and post something relevant to this thread.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 16, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> since when the fuck was this thread about cowpimp in the fucken 1st place.  The thread is about kenwood.
> 
> Why dont you remove your cock out of cowpimps ass and post something relevant to this thread.



Post something relevant to the thread?



blueboy75 said:


> good for you, sounds like you have alot in common with kenwood.
> 
> maybe kenwood can get oiled up in his speedo and you can see how much weight you can move around with him.




Like this??  

And your a grown ass man.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Post something relevant to the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you bothered to read my 1st post in this thread you would see that I was offering Kenwood some advice that was specific to lifting in general, not just BB.  The kid is trying lifting excessive poundages for a 15yr old.

CP then replies with his goals which aint got shit to do with this thread or what I wrote.  As a mod rather than taking the piss out of my post, he would be better served offering Kenwood some sound advice.

Regardless if Kenwood is training for size, strength or whatever - the advice I gave was constructive.  No-one here has seen the kids form and he does not seem to have a PT, so how the fuck can everyone encourage the kid to keep lifting huge weights for his age without seeing his form.

You just keep lickin some mod ass griffin, you real good at that.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe if you didn't come in here and generalize about what he should be doing, considering you don't know his goals.  Not everyone here is aiming to be bodybuilder, some are looking for athletic perfomance, strength, or just overall health.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Maybe if you didn't come in here and generalize about what he should be doing, considering you don't know his goals. Not everyone here is aiming to be bodybuilder, some are looking for athletic perfomance, strength, or just overall health.


 
What generalisation did I make exactly?

If anything I made an assumption that his form was sloppy.  If I was a betting person, I would confidently say that Kenwoods' deadlifting form at 400lb would not be perfect, especially for his age and experience.

Sure the quote I referenced 'put your mind in the muscle' is a BB quote, but regardless if your goal is strength, health, athletic performance, endurance or appearance it is still relevant to all goals.  

Am I the only person here that thinks that proper form is important no matter what your goal is?  Is the advice I gave him that wrong for a 15 year old.  Kenwood is an injury waiting to happen doing what he is doing.

The kid is influenced by all the regulars and mods on this forum and they all encourage him to lift to excess.  Read his sig for fucks sake - he is on a mission to prove himself based on a post by foreman.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Im not offended.
> 
> BTW, I can come to the defense of anybody I fuckin' want. I wouldnt call that "fucking with the Mods". And, you have got to be the most retardedly immature 53 year old that has ever spoken to me. Go get laid or something and dont call someone a dickhead unless they deserve it dickhead.


You deserve it. Go get laid. Well if twice a day isn't enough, maybe you can become my bitch instead of being a dickhead and I'll go for three times a day. Which do you prefer Cindy.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> What generalisation did I make exactly?
> 
> If anything I made an assumption that his form was sloppy.  If I was a betting person, I would confidently say that Kenwoods' deadlifting form at 400lb would not be perfect, especially for his age and experience.
> 
> ...



No I have no disagreement with you about form.  Form is always the most important over the amount of weight thrown around... especially at that age.  However it is a pretty impressive lift for a 15 year old, and it is difficult to determine form from a still shot.

Once you are around here a little more, you will realize Kenwood is a dipshit.

It was just your wording in your orginal post, that describe a BB lifestyle, which some people do not follow, that got the reponses.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 16, 2006)

> If you bothered to read my 1st post in this thread you would see that I was offering Kenwood some advice that was specific to lifting in general, not just BB. The kid is trying lifting excessive poundages for a 15yr old.



No it was specific to bodybuilding...and not even good advice.  Regardless of his age, kenwood wants to get bigger and stronger, and to do that he's going to have to pick up heavy shit on a regular basis.  Form should be good as always, but that goes for everyone...not just one 15 year old



> CP then replies with his goals which aint got shit to do with this thread or what I wrote. As a mod rather than taking the piss out of my post, he would be better served offering Kenwood some sound advice.



It did have shit to do with this thread and what you wrote...you said it's not about how much weight you push or pull....he said for him it IS.  And as I'm sure kenwood would like to be stronger so he CAN push and pull MORE weight, it is the same for him.  



> Regardless if Kenwood is training for size, strength or whatever - the advice I gave was constructive. No-one here has seen the kids form and he does not seem to have a PT, so how the fuck can everyone encourage the kid to keep lifting huge weights for his age without seeing his form.



You keep bringing up his age.  Kenwood has prolly as much experience as a TON of the lifters on here.  I don't see a difference in a 25 year old who's been lifting 6 months lifting heavy and a 15 year old who's been lifting a couple years goin heavy...He must be doing something right to be moving that kind of weight at that age.  

Sounds like someone's a little jealous of IronMagazines prodigy.....

Check the ego at the door, as you say.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jealous of Kenwood...  hmmm dont think so. 

If he is the prodigy of IM, fuck I better find myself another forum.

What next??? IML NO4 will have a picture of Kenwood on the label.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

The kid is only 15 lay off of him a little. Almost everyone here is twice his age and I sure as hell wouldnt want to be a 30 year old trying to argue over the internet with a 15 year old about training.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> If you bothered to read my 1st post in this thread you would see that I was offering Kenwood some advice that was specific to lifting in general, not just BB.  The kid is trying lifting excessive poundages for a 15yr old.
> 
> CP then replies with his goals which aint got shit to do with this thread or what I wrote.  As a mod rather than taking the piss out of my post, he would be better served offering Kenwood some sound advice.
> 
> ...



Why is that excessive?  If he can handle it, then he can handle it.  I think at 15 years old you are plenty capable of lifting heavy if you choose to do so.  

I was basically saying, though in a humorous way, that not everyone has bodybuilding goals.  So, your bodybuilder quote was note necessarily applicable here.  Lighten up a little, Jesus.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel week, I am 16 and can only deadlift 311lbs with a mixed grip from ground 1RM


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> I feel week, I am 16 and can only deadlift 311lbs with a mixed grip from ground 1RM



That is very respectable!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> I feel week, I am 16 and can only deadlift 311lbs with a mixed grip from ground 1RM



Dude, im 19 and my 4RM is 198lbs Overhand Grip. I think you'll be alright .


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That picture could have come from anywhere.



nm


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Ah, a retard I am then. How could I have possibly gauged your stubborness? There are people on this board who are wrong and strong to the finish. But, of course that means shit to you since its all about insult first, think second here.



Thank you for realizing the error in your ways.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> or above your knees
> 
> 
> or below you knees




wait ... pins as in the things to hold up the barbell when ur done with it?

so i should start my deadlifts from the floor?(bar on the floor?)


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> wait ... pins as in the things to hold up the barbell when ur done with it?
> 
> so i should start my deadlifts from the floor?(bar on the floor?)



Yes, the barbell should be on the floor for full ROM.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 16, 2006)

we.ll aint that a kick in the nuts. I've always done rack deadlifts than. god dam shit good thing i got this info before my workout today


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> we.ll aint that a kick in the nuts. I've always done rack deadlifts than. god dam shit good thing i got this info before my workout today



Good luck with your first deadlift!


----------



## houtexflex80 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good work. Those lifts are very good for someone your age, very powerful. Do you perform them as a single rep or in small sets (~4) ? It looks like your not even using a belt, you must have strong hips and lower back. Keep it up you're on your way to becoming a monster.

http://www.76stitches.com/t4bbs.html


----------



## kenwood (Aug 16, 2006)

houtexflex80 said:


> Good work. Those lifts are very good for someone your age, very powerful. Do you perform them as a single rep or in small sets (~4) ? It looks like your not even using a belt, you must have strong hips and lower back. Keep it up you're on your way to becoming a monster.
> 
> http://www.76stitches.com/t4bbs.html



thanks...usually 3reps


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

kenwood said:


> thanks...usually 3reps


Kenwood I have been yanking your chain to see if i could get a reaction out of you. You held back very well. 

You have come a long way this year. Keep up the good work and who knows, one of these days you may be the strongest guy on this site. Good job lad. 


Tough.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Kenwood I have been yanking your chain to see if i could get a reaction out of you. You held back very well.
> 
> You have come a long way this year. Keep up the good work and who knows, one of these days you may be the strongest guy on this site. Good job lad.
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

kenwood said:


> thank you



Do you play any sports?  You should wrestle.  You have the body for it.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 16, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Do you play any sports?  You should wrestle.  You have the body for it.



nope.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

kenwood said:


> nope.


You should get into it, you have a body most men would like to wrestle with.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You should get into it, you have a body most men would like to wrestle with.


Watch it Min0 or I shall have to bodyslam you.....Then when I'm on top I might not get off until I'm off.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Watch it Min0 or I shall have to bodyslam you.....Then when I'm on top I might not get off until I'm off.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You should get into it, you have a body most men would like to wrestle with.



i'm not gay if thats where ur gettin at


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i'm not gay if thats where ur gettin at



Wrestling isn't gay if thats what your getting at. I wrestled for 12 years.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Wrestling isn't gay if thats what your getting at. I wrestled for 12 years.


Well it is if your playing leap frog and you don't complete the leap.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Well it is if your playing leap frog and you don't complete the leap.



I'm not gay, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 16, 2006)

Ugh, age has little to do with weightlifting. It's about bodyweight, height, and how fully grown you are. 

For example, I'm 16, but I've been fully grown since I was 14. I'm 6.1ft. tall and my bodyweight is normal (though very low in an absolute sense because of low fat percentage). Hell, I bet I'm bigger than most of you guys and have been so for over 2 years. I'll probably get a bigger posture (bigger arms, natural pec, etc.) though.

I'm not saying I'm either very strong (and certainly not stronger than just about anybody here) or extremely pumped up, I'm just quite big for my age and have been so for over 2 years.

In short: _It's about your body, not your age._

So I wouldn't judge Kenwood by his age, but by his pictures. Besides, you have no idea how demotivating it is to hear "You look really tough _for a 15-year old._"


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Ugh, age has little to do with weightlifting. It's about bodyweight, height, and how fully grown you are.
> 
> For example, I'm 16, but I've been fully grown since I was 14. I'm 6.1ft. tall and my bodyweight is normal (though very low in an absolute sense because of low fat percentage). Hell, I bet I'm bigger than most of you guys and have been so for over 2 years. I'll probably get a bigger posture (bigger arms, natural pec, etc.) though.
> 
> ...



All of that also has very little to do with when you should start lifting.  I think resistance training is safe for virtually all ages.  I'm not saying an 8 year old should be attempting a 1RM with the deadlift, but an 8 year old can certainly implement some resistance training into his regular schedule.  There is zero evidence that training young causes problems in any capacity.  

For example, have you seen how young people in other countries start training olympic lifters?  I have seen 10 year old doing heavy clean and jerks.  I wouldn't recommend it, but it can be done safely.  Don't give me the injury crap either.  8 year old play soccer, baseball, and other team sports don't they?  Injuries are actually more common in those sports.  If anything, developing efficient movement and proper motor patterns at such a young age will make injury less likely later in life.  As well, it will lead to good habits that hopefully persist throughout adulthood.

Also, you seem to be insinuating that resistance training stunts your growth, which is far from the truth.  There is no evidence to support this except for bullshit, unfounded rumors that people instigate due to ignorance.

End rant.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2006)

Actually, I was just saying that one shouldn't judge Kenwood by his age, but by his pictures. Just look at him, his posture, his size, his body, etc. and tell him what you think about it, instead of "That's neat... for a 15-year old." 

I wasn't talking about resistance training in general, but about judging someone's pictures and their strength.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2006)

Good job, Kenwood. Your back seemed as though it might have been rounded on the 405 picture, but you said you were holding it for a while. Still though, be careful. The last thing you want to do is get injured. I haven't been able to lift for a few weeks due to moving and it's not fun. I can't imagine having to be away from it for months. No me gusta para nada.


----------



## overboard (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> good job kenny!
> 
> 225, 315, 365, 405, straps, no straps, from the rack, from the floor....who cares. good stuff.  that is great for a 15yr old.  you are on the right path.



I agree. Most of the guys on the board giving you a hard time are just jealous and have nothing better to do in life than knock people on the internet. 

I am convinced old fart has homosexual tendencies with all of his talk.


----------

